# Orginal CD wir nicht erkannt



## Rodolphus (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich weiss es kommt saudoof rüber hier als neu registrierter User gleich einen neuen Thread zu verfassen. Ich hab auch schon versucht über die Forensuche nen Thread zu finden der meinem Thema entspricht, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich bitte also um Verzeihung für meine Dreistigkeit.

Ich möcht auf meinem Laptop ein paar "ältere" games installieren. (HP 8530w Dual Core 2.53Ghz 4 MB Ram,Nvidia Quadro, Windows XP, kann mich nicht mit vista anfreunden)

Funzt alles wunderbar mit der installation, aber wenn man dann das Spiel starten will, kommt die Fehlermeldung, man soll die Orginal CD einlegen, obwohl ich die Orginal CD drin hab.  Das passiert sowohl bei C&C 3 Tiberium Wars als auch bei Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne. Ich hab beide CD's schon gereinigt und das Laufwerk auf Schmutz überprüft, hilft nix. Das ulkige dran ist: Diablo 2 was ja noch älter und die CD in schlechterem Zustand ist, funzt problemlos beim starten.

Gibt es irgend ne komische Einstellung die man machen musst dass der die Orginal CD wieder als solche erkennt ? 

so long
Rod


----------



## HanFred (7. Januar 2009)

Rodolphus am 07.01.2009 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich weiss es kommt saudoof rüber hier als neu registrierter User gleich einen neuen Thread zu verfassen. Ich hab auch schon versucht über die Forensuche nen Thread zu finden der meinem Thema entspricht, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich bitte also um Verzeihung für meine Dreistigkeit.


das ist weder dreist noch ein problem für uns. du musst dich nicht entschuldigen.  


da die games installiert wurde, konnten die CDs/DVDs gelesen werden, also ist es vermutlich ein reines kopierschutzproblem. gibt's patches?
seltsam ist es schon, XP ist sonst nicht so zickig.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Januar 2009)

Hast du zufälligerweise Emulationssoftware wie Daemon Tools oder Alchohol 120% installiert?
Diese Spiele nutzen Securom als Kopierschutz und reagieren mitunter allergisch auf solche Software. -> Deinstallieren und gegebenenfalls Registry-Einträge solcher Software löschen.

Edit: Wie HanFred schrieb -> zieh dir erstmal die aktuellsten Patches.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2009)

*Warcraft 3*:

Du kannst di ch auf dieser Seite (Blizzard Store) registrieren, deinen CD Key eingeben und dann von dort das Spiel in der neuesten Version runterladen - die neueste Version benötigt keine CD mehr im Laufwerk.

Für TFT brauchst du natürlich noch die Ursprungsversion und afaik müssen die beide in derselben Sprache sein, also dementsprechend die richtige Sprache auswählen und/oder RoC dort auch noch runterladen.

(Du kannst dort auch mit einem DE Key die EN Version registrieren, dann kannst du aber dort auch nur die EN Version runterladen - also nochmal: beachte, daß du jeweils die passende Grundspielsprache zur Addonsprache erwischst.)


----------



## HanFred (7. Januar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 07.01.2009 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du zufälligerweise Emulationssoftware wie Daemon Tools oder Alchohol 120% installiert?
> Diese Spiele nutzen Securom als Kopierschutz und reagieren mitunter allergisch auf solche Software. -> Deinstallieren und gegebenenfalls Registry-Einträge solcher Software löschen.


nein, deinstallieren war selbst mit Starforce *nie* nötig, mit Securom erst recht nicht.
laufwerkzahl auf 0 setzen hat immer gereicht.

der einzige mir bekannte fall, wo nur eine deinstallation zum ziel geführt hat, war Ankh, welches mit CD Protect geschützt war.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 07.01.2009 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du zufälligerweise Emulationssoftware wie Daemon Tools oder Alchohol 120% installiert?
> Diese Spiele nutzen Securom als Kopierschutz und reagieren mitunter allergisch auf solche Software. -> Deinstallieren und gegebenenfalls Registry-Einträge solcher Software löschen.


WC 3 hatte nix gegen Daemon Tools - im Gegenteil: ich hab damit jahrelang übers Batttle Net ohne eingelegte CD gespielt.


----------



## Rodolphus (7. Januar 2009)

Wowzi geht ja sauschnell hier, vielen Dank schonmal für netten Antworten.

Ich hab weder Daemon noch Alcohol 120% installiert. 
Noch ne spannende Beobachtung: Auf dem Rechner läuft auch WoW. Nachdem ich gestern erfolglos versucht hab die beiden Spiele zum laufen zu bringen hab ich halt ne weile WoW gezockt. Nach dem ausloggen hab ichs dann mit C&C nochmal probiert und da hats gefunzt. Als ich aber heut morgen den rechner wieder angemacht hab und versucht hab C&C zu starten, gings wieder nicht mehr. Ich glaub zickig triffts hier sehr genau...

Die sache mit Warcraft 3 und der heruntergeladenen Version werd ich gleich mal testen, auch für diesen Tipp vielen dank !
Der Patch für C&C ist am saugen während ich das hier schreib.

so long
Rod


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Januar 2009)

HanFred am 07.01.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> laufwerkzahl auf 0 setzen hat immer gereicht.


Wußte ich noch nicht, man lernt nie aus.


----------

